# 1892 A.Featherstone model C men's bicycle



## Jrayw77 (May 5, 2022)

Frame,seat,sprocket,chain,pedals only thing original. no kickstand.Wheels and bars not original I don't believe. Wheels for sure not. Paint is original I believe and frame is in good shape, no rust, no breaks , no dents. Cant find another example of bike so rare.Deal or no deal. Pay with chime,cash app


----------



## bikebozo (May 5, 2022)

Featherstone count bike , see the difference in frame and cranks,pedals This is a 1892


----------



## Jrayw77 (May 6, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> Featherstone count bike , see the difference in frame and cranks,pedals This is a 1892 View attachment 1620194



Yes I do..much smaller


----------



## SKPC (May 9, 2022)

Another cool bike @Jrayw77  Good luck Jeff with the sale!   Can we see the other side of the chainring?  Looks to be a 28 or 30-tooth ring.


----------



## REDAIR13 (May 10, 2022)

Pm sent


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2022)

REDAIR13 said:


> Pm sent



place your bid publicly, thanks









						Rules for Deal Or No Deal Auctions | Deal Or No Deal
					

HOW IT WORKS This is an auction. (Bicycle related stuff only please.) Post your item or collection of items (bike stuff only please) to be sold as a lot. Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment...




					thecabe.com


----------



## REDAIR13 (May 12, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> place your bid publicly, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just asking about local pickup options if I were to put in a bid.


----------



## Jrayw77 (May 12, 2022)

REDAIR13 said:


> Was just asking about local pickup options if I were to put in a bid.



Can meet me somewhere around Tulsa or I can ship if necessary


----------

